# Help, what should i do ?



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im getting bit worried now since egg 1 has still not hatched

I noticed piping on saturday night 8pm-10pm not sure

and its now Monday  pic took today 










noise coming out of egg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8Pmeo_Ot0M


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

candle it is baby still moving ?
if so you might have to assist hatch it...
did you look at srtiels website on how to do a assist hatches?
and she also tells you info on when you should assist and judge from that info if you should assist keep us updated please on what you decide to do
remember it can take upo to 36 hrs to hatch out.did you mark the pip marks where it started the pip marks?judge from this too.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

candle it 
is baby still moving ?or chirping inside?any signs of life inside egg?
if so you might have to assist hatch it...
did you look at srtiels website on how to do a assist hatches?
and she also tells you info on when you should assist and judge from that info if you should or not assist the egg
keep us updated please on what you decide to do
remember it can take up to 36 hrs to hatch out.did you mark the pip marks where it started the pip marks?are they only on one side like picture it might be trapped in there with it back or wing attached to membrane being stuck to it preventing it from turning/piping out of egg
judge from this too.
and mark pip marks when 1st seen to know how it is progressing in hatch out in future
hope this helps you til you get any other info
ihave had to assist hatch out of 9 babies ive had 5 have had to be helped out with similar problem youre having...my humidity level wre to low for hatch out and they needed to be assist hatched,i used srtiels instructions how /when to do this but if you do assist be patient
it takes time to absorb yolk/blood so only a small port hole to begin with if you do it and
have water/pedialite handy to give baby once its out but don't fill crop only small pea size of either water/pedialite a drop or 2 max to start..just follow srtiels info and go slow
good luck
gfood luck keep us all posted on what you do.thanx Lperry

you could also make a port hole but once you do this you must keep membrane moistened
so it doesn't stick to chick...but only a small hole just enough to see whats going on in the egg..
how old is the egg into incubation period first before you start?
but either way read srtiels assist hatch in case it comes to that
i notice its only piping in one spot with 4 puncture marks in same area this indicates
its possibly stuck and needs monitoring periodically


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

mitch2006 said:


> candle it is baby still moving ?
> if so you might have to assist hatch it...
> did you look at srtiels website on how to do a assist hatches?
> and she also tells you info on when you should assist and judge from that info if you should assist keep us updated please on what you decide to do
> remember it can take up to 36 hrs to hatch out.did you mark the pip marks where it started the pip marks?judge from this too.


Baby still moving i can feel it tapping on the egg
i have been looking at websites and videos on how to assist all day

36hrs from first pip mark as its over that now


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is the assist hatch article:









You need to candle it to see where the air cell is. Also look to see if blood veins go all the way to the edge of the air cell. If the veins are not all the way to the edge then the chick may have started to draw in the blood and then the yolk.

It sounds like it has been in the egg kinda long. What you can do is open up a bit of the shell on the rounded side of the egg (air cell end) and peek inside. If the membrane covering the chick is white then it is adhered to the chick. Use a Q-tip moistened with warm water and blot the membrane. This will make it transparent and easier to view veins and the chicks. If the veins are not swollen looking with blood you may have to further assist it.

Post what is going on with the egg.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ya sounds like you should assist then
but read srtiels article throughly before starting 
and have whats needed to do assist it out
like qtips /cottonballs /bowl of warm water a towel/tea towel with no loops to put chick /egg on til your done assist hatching it 
then put it in a warm bowl or something to keep chick in when done hatching until its dried its down 
also just in case have dental floss / scissors/more qtips in case it yolk wasn't fully absorbed when you assisted it out
have all this ready on a work area where your gonna assist it out before starting to open egg...any ways just go slow you can do it


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well baby was trapped like this and couldn't move 










Iv managed to free baby, please tell me if i did ok











I hope i never do that again that was scary

baby is in nest box now and im sure cookie has fed him/her ? not sure though since cookie was telling me off so i left them


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats
i knew you could do it:clap:
did you give baby any pedialite/water before placing in the nest?but only a drop or 2 if needed
you want the baby to actively beg for its food for them to want to feed it.
but sometimes parents won't feed it right away though it sometimes takes time to realize they have a new mouth to feed


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You did great and the baby looks good  If you have any more eggs you might keep a good eye on them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I feel so sick and scared 

cookie is feeding him/her 

i just hope 2 makes it on its own


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have another 4 and thank goodness you say he/she is ok


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

just keep a CLOSE eye on the rest of eggs in case you have to assist them out too
congrats on new arrival lperry


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is baby is a cinnamon female ?

I will keep a close eye on others


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

what are the parents?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cookie is a pearl pied/cinnamon
lucky grey


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think you & Baby will be Fine!!
Jerry in Phillu, pa. USA!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thankyou jerry


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, yay! Good job! 

Just look at baby and you won't feel sick anymore. Good job.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think its just the shock of it all 

I wouldn't attempt it with both parents in there lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

upon closer look i think the baby MIGHT be a cinnamon... the eye seems a bit purple to me... but id rather leave that up to someone more experienced


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will take more pics when its safe lol

both are in there


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> upon closer look i think the baby MIGHT be a cinnamon... the eye seems a bit purple to me... but id rather leave that up to someone more experienced


-----------------------------------

You'll have to wait until it feathers. 

As to the chick...the pupil had a dark plum color, but the iris was dark. If a cinnamon (female) even the isis would be a plum color then change to the black color within a few days.

Quite possibly it could be a male and inherited it's fathers split to cinnamon.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

really? thats so cool!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Its Eyes Look Cinnamon But Its A Waiting Game!


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

ohh a baby, so cute. Glad your little one is ok *steals little one* hehe


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats on your first hatch


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope everything is ok with the first baby and the other egg hatch well.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thankyou so much


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Update*

Egg 2 hatched today and looks the same as chick 1 

Mom and dad doing a lovely job


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

congratulations , you have done sooo well


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

rockysmum said:


> congratulations , you have done sooo well


Aww thankyou... I will give all the credit to lucky and cookie 

Baby 3 should arrive either tomorrow or thursday


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay! That's great news! Congrats! Take a pic when you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats on egg two hatching, how tiny are they


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Size of my little finger


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Great job!!! Sounds adorable!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

cool congrats lperry /lucky and cookie


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Size of my little finger


teeny weeny


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Well done hopefully I'm expecting eggs soon *fingers crossed*


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the babies! Great job assisting


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thankyou so much


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

we want to see pictures now


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh sorry everyone did i not give you a pic 











There legs are fine before you ask lol just had to move cookie away to check on them


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

aww there so cute, cant wait for charly to lay


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats Lperry! Wtg Cooky and Lucky. I was hoping that baby would be ok after you sent me that message. Sorry I wasn't any more help, I have never assist hatched before so I had no idea. Is this the first time you have breed? First time for Lucky and Cookie?


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

It must have been scary and even though you hope it never happens again you know that you can do it if it does come to it again. Its great experience. Even when the chick doesnt survive the assist. But yours did so take a bow! Look how beautiful they are!


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Good work Iperry28  you helped very well i am proud off you !!!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh nice healthy looking babies. I can't wait, I should see some cockatiel eggs hatching in the middle of next week and my first ever parrotlet babies by the 24th. I am so excited. You did a great job congrats.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ive done 5 assist hatches and still found everyone of them is scary, its scares me to death
but you grow convendence in yourself with each one you do assist out...
but once they are out you can breath again and enjoy looking at those beautiful babies
you did a marvelous job congratulate yourself for a job well done
they are gorgeous


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Oh sorry everyone did i not give you a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow they are already growing feathers, i thought they would be bald for a little while lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

ahh! little fuzzys! 

Congrats!

How are Cookie and Lucky doing?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This is the first time for all of us 

I felt sick to the stomach doing it and much in shock, im so glad they have made it.
Iv still got another 3 to go so i hope it all goes well, im so proud of lucky and cookie 

Thanks everyone


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww they are adorable  Congrats to their beautiful mommy Lucky and their handsome daddy Cookie! and also congrats to you Lindsey!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

We all said thankyou  3 should be here tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

keep us posted!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I noticed piping last night, checked on it this morning no improvement i can hear it but not as much as 1 and 2, so does this means something wrong or am i worrying over nothing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Im a proud daddy*


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

Cookie is lovely, my mum says cockatiels look like they apply to much blusher hehe


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha ha guess dumpling dont like make up


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

hehe yes but dumpling it pretty enough  I haven't seen a grey cockatiel before


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is a whiteface pearl


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I got a nice surprise in the box when i was just about to assist 

Cookie feeding the new baby


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww that is just precious


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is a good dad to them


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

lovely 3rd chick hatched on his own thats good news


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeh keeping fingers crossed for other 2, no sign on them yet


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

great news 
the eggs corrected themselves
congrats on new baby


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It was a lovely surprise


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay another one  such a lovely picture too


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

2 more to go


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

So these are Cookie and Lucky's babies? Is Lucky split to pied? What mutation will the babies be?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think she is just a grey  yeh they are luckys and cookie babies

Big mac is working on taco though lol


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

You may have some pieds if thats a yellow stripe on Lucky's Head Then I Think She Maybe Split Pied You May Have Some Surprises You Never Know!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

No she hasn't got any stripes, she has got a tiny pearl feather only one the back of her neck http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20198 but guess we will have to wait and see lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Baby 4 hatched few hours ago 


Baby 4 has different color eyes to the rest of them

s/he hatched on its own 

*Lucky watching me while i take the pics *


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a lutino baby


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow this is totally confusing lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cookie must be split lutino too. thats all.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww cute We need some "ITS A GIRL" balloons for the new baby


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

*looks blankly at the replies about girls and lutinos* :blink:

I can't get over how darn cute they are


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

One more left to hatch


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

yay goodluck  i'm looking forward to seeing their feathers grow in


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Lperry, I think Cookie may be split to pied. More pictures would help. The 4th baby is definatly a lutino, and a girl. Arn't supprises in the box great? Mine keep suprising me... When I saw the WF Cinnamon Pearled baby in McGee and Ziva's box it blew me away!


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Aww there so cute, hopefully I will have eggs early in the week. Hopefully I have a few blue eyed lutinos


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

4birdsNC said:


> Lperry, I think Cookie may be split to pied. More pictures would help. The 4th baby is definatly a lutino, and a girl. Arn't supprises in the box great? Mine keep suprising me... When I saw the WF Cinnamon Pearled baby in McGee and Ziva's box it blew me away!


Cookie is a pearl pied split cinnamon, now we know he is split to lutino 

cant wait for next one


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow according to the calculator  what awesome babies your gonna get! (you said Lucky was just a grey right?) youve probably already looked at the calculator but I need to live vicariously through everyone elses breeding pairs 


Mother:Grey
Fatheried Pearl Split To {X1: Cinnamon Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Lutino Pearl}
50% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Cinnamon Lutino Pearl Split To Pied
50% Pearl Split To Pied


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So does that mean other 3 are boys


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Well if one is a pearl you wouldnt know until it feathers out but all the greys will be boys.


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

This is all interesting as well as confusing lol what is a lutino?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lutino is an all white bird with red eyes and a yellow head.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hadley said:


> This is all interesting as well as confusing lol what is a lutino?


Here is a lutino http://animal-world.com/encyclo/birds/cockatiels/LutinoCockatiel.php


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Here is a lutino http://animal-world.com/encyclo/birds/cockatiels/LutinoCockatiel.php


Thanks, it's very pretty like an albino animal


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

First one is an albino http://www.birds-n-beads.com/Cockatiels.html


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know and we wont find one anywhere near us unless we get lucky


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lol yep well miracles can happen lol


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

i seen Two the other day & two WF


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a chance of getting one but i was too late, free aswell


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

ohh bummer  I missed out on a beautiful lime green and yellow budgie, was gutted so i;m still on the hunt lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It was my bf fault as he kept saying no and when he said yes it was gone  but i got buttercup


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lol that always happens, someone finally says yes and it's already gone but Buttercup is beautiful too


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She gave me a heart attack earlier as i was cleaning out the fish tank, she flew and landed on the side of it :blink:


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

eeepp naughty Buttercup

What age do the little birdies start to grow feathers?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for that, very interesting to read and they look so cute in each stage lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I cant wait till they open their eyes so i can handle them so they be tame


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

It must be really exciting :excited:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All 5 babies with mom and dad


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

aww yay all born


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yeh and every one is doing great


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww so adorable


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cant wait till they get their feathers


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

Me neither and there not even my birds lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Exciting to know what they will turn out to be


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hadley said:


> Me neither and there not even my birds lol


Agreed haha until I ever have baby tiels in my house I have to live vicariously through everyone elses tiel babies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

New pic of them


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

5 is tiny compared to 1 lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh congrats! Very nice and a lutino baby too. It's nice to get surprises in the nestbox. Good luck with the babies. I can't wait, I hope I get a baby in the next couple days.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thankyou and fingers crossed


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> 5 is tiny compared to 1 lol


aww bless


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

they are so sweet, i have 3 tiel chicks eldest 6 weeks , 2nd is 5 weeks and youngest 4 weeks, budgie eggs should start to hatch Thursday she has 6 eggs , and big Mama tiel is going to lay any day


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats  i bet the budgies are tiny to the tiels


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Today's pic of them*


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

soooo cute *waves* at babies :lol:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww cute hehe Lucky looks mad.....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol she is tired, she is used to me with them now


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ya though if you take a pic of them head on like that they always look mad


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It was cookie who told me off then lol "stop taking pics mom im trying to feed here"


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice picture. Congrats!!!


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good Luck!
Thoughts & prayers are with you at this difficult time!
Jerry in Philly, pa.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Update on pic of them 

1 to 4 have their eyes open  all doing great 











sorry lucky or cookie couldn't make it in the pic they was both letting their hair down with the others


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They just keep getting cuter and cuter


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Update on pic of them
> 
> 1 to 4 have their eyes open  all doing great
> 
> ...


They are so much bigger already  so cute and growing up


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know they sure grow up fast there is 11 day old, 10 day old, 8 day old, 6 day old, 4 day old on that pic  taken today


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

The youngest is so tiny compared to the older siblings


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats !!!!! They all look great!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Are you keeping them??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

birdlover4life said:


> Are you keeping them??


I hope i can keep one but it depends on my bf 

so far he said we are not keeping them


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Iperry82, how are your little fuzzlets doing?

And is that an I or a lower-case L at the beginning of your screenname? I hope I haven't been calling you the wrong name!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Call me Lindsey  

They are doing great, the first 2 are peeping out the hole to see what every body is up to lol and they love cuddles already


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Pleased to meet you Lindsey! I'm Deborah.

Glad to hear the little ones are doing great. Can't wait for the next set of baby pics. (hint, hint)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I posted some more on here http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=21378


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Lindsey, I've been on holiday for awhile - you have babies (!!!!  ) I didn't know! (have been away) how are they doing? are they all ok. how is lucky doing???? so much to catch up on xo


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Belinda we got 5 babies and they are all cute and adorable 

Lucky and Cookie are doing a great job them, im so proud of them


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

does this problem happen alot if it doea can u show me how u did it cause my birds are breeding for the first time and i really dont want anything to go wrong good luck with ur babies by the way congrats


----------

